
What the “this”? - jamesknelson
https://frontarm.com/james-k-nelson/what-the-this/
======
cesarferradas
Definitely helps if you're coming from an object-oriented language, and think
of React components as classes. Helpful article to share with those first
learning JS without OOP experience!

